# Nettles and Berries?



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello!
First I want to say Thank-you to anyone who answers. I just love having a group like this that can help me out (I am going out to buy a book to help me too so I don't have to keep asking people what things are.lol..)
We just moved here to Alabama this year and there are tons of thing here that I have never seen before (or maybe I have and never really noticed them before.)
Ok, with that said I'd love to find out what these two things are (I hope the ones is Nettles and my friend says the other may be some kind of wild berry bush.)

Here are the pictures. Love to know what you all think.










Here is the other









Here are two more very pretty things on my land that I have no clue once again what they are too.










and 










Thanks again for any information.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

The first 2 pics are black berries I am unsure about the second ones.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep I agree on the first two.. but that second one looks alien! Does it have fragrance? It can't look that weird and not smell sweet.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

How big is the pretty orange flower? What do the leaves look like?


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't smell the flowers on them but I will today. They are getting leaves now (that picture I took a couple weeks ago.) After I get back from dropping my kids off at school I'll get some pictures of them now. They are getting kind of pretty..lol..

Thanks again everyone,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

The second set of pic's look like some sort of magnolia??


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are what those two are looking like now.

This picture is sideways (can't seem to flip my picture..Sorry.)









It looks like the flowers turn into the leaf on these. Here is another picture of another onea little further back.












Thanks again,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the other thing. It took looks like the flowers open up and the new growth comes out of that.










Here is another one of it. This is one of the smaller ones (it's just closer to my house so I thought I'd take it's picture instead of walking all the way down the mountain where the rest of them are.)










Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

This one also has some weird like bumps or buds on it (you can see them a little in that one picture but I thought I'd try to get in a little closer to show you.)


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The first two pictures are definitely blackberry.

This might come in handy in the future...http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0509/ANR-0509.pdf

BTW...where in AL? I'm from NW AL.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Pell City.

Just moved here this year from Ohio. Loved the winter, scared of summer..lol..

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, Thank-you for that site too. I am checking it out right now. Very neat!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

From that site it looks like that other thing maybe a Cucumber Tree? I am going to look for color pictures images on the net now to see if that is what it is.

Thanks again,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

No, it's not a cucumber tree (we called them cowcumber trees). The cowcumber/cucumber tree has HUGE leaves. I KNOW what that is, but for the life of me I can't recall the name. It's driving me nuts!

Here's a cowcumber tree leaf:


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that's a big leaf. Your right that's not it. Oh, well whatever it is it's different.lol..

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Looks like a young hickory tree to me.

Did it look like this when it first came out?

http://pa.photoshelter.com/c/robert...how?G_ID=G0000HEgHGwtonjc&start=4&pagtotal=23


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, that does look like it!

Thank-you, now I know what that one is.

Thanks again,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson

p.s.
Could those bumps be nuts then? They are place odd. Maybe it's some kind of bug on them?


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a picture of nettles..(they sting)


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank-you!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

the first is blackberry, the second is, like Nancy said, a hickory tree. They are really cool looking when they are first coming out aren't they?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Of course, a hickory tree. Geeze...how could I have drawn a blank on that? It was on the tip of my brain, but I just couldn't tease it out.

I feel so stupid now. No Jeopardy for me.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone..

I think it's so neat that we have wild blackberries and hickory trees here (that's fruits and nuts that I didn't know that we had that I can make things with. I just think that is so cool.)

I have been wanting to plant more things like that but now it looks like I don't need to. 

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------

